# Huge Delay - Subsequent Entrant Visa 489



## hhassan (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi there,

I was going through this forum looking for 489 Subsequent Entrant visa delays. I have applied for the visa for my family since 28 September 2017 and now Its April 8 and still no positive response.

I was contacted to provide some documents in January and after that nothing. Is it usual for this much delay? I mean what I heard from their site it takes six months but this is exceeding six months now.


----------



## aziz.dss (Mar 21, 2018)

hhassan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was going through this forum looking for 489 Subsequent Entrant visa delays. I have applied for the visa for my family since 28 September 2017 and now Its April 8 and still no positive response.
> 
> I was contacted to provide some documents in January and after that nothing. Is it usual for this much delay? I mean what I heard from their site it takes six months but this is exceeding six months now.


Hi Hassan,

have you got the visa yet?

I'm applying for 489 subsequent entrant visa now.

Regards,
-aziz


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

hhassan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was going through this forum looking for 489 Subsequent Entrant visa delays. I have applied for the visa for my family since 28 September 2017 and now Its April 8 and still no positive response.
> 
> I was contacted to provide some documents in January and after that nothing. Is it usual for this much delay? I mean what I heard from their site it takes six months but this is exceeding six months now.


I would consider this as an isolated case. Usually DoHA does not take this long for processing 489 but then again you had a CO contact in Jan (after 3 months of lodgement). Any CO contact made will delay your application drastically. That is why it is recommended to lodge your visa application with complete set of necessary documents and avoid the possibility of a CO contact which in turn increases your chances for Direct Grant. 

Hope you have heard some good news by now.


----------



## hhassan (Feb 15, 2017)

aziz.dss said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> have you got the visa yet?
> 
> ...


Hi Aziz,

Yes I got it after they asked me to submit new police clearance certificates and health reports as the old ones were expired. 

Best of luck.


----------



## hhassan (Feb 15, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> I would consider this as an isolated case. Usually DoHA does not take this long for processing 489 but then again you had a CO contact in Jan (after 3 months of lodgement). Any CO contact made will delay your application drastically. That is why it is recommended to lodge your visa application with complete set of necessary documents and avoid the possibility of a CO contact which in turn increases your chances for Direct Grant.
> 
> Hope you have heard some good news by now.


Thanks bro. I got it in the end of May. All the documents were submitted in full and this delay caused my PCC and health examination papers to expire. So they asked me to bring new ones which I did and they gave me the visa.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

hhassan said:


> Thanks bro. I got it in the end of May. All the documents were submitted in full and this delay caused my PCC and health examination papers to expire. So they asked me to bring new ones which I did and they gave me the visa.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hhassan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was going through this forum looking for 489 Subsequent Entrant visa delays. I have applied for the visa for my family since 28 September 2017 and now Its April 8 and still no positive response.
> 
> I was contacted to provide some documents in January and after that nothing. Is it usual for this much delay? I mean what I heard from their site it takes six months but this is exceeding six months now.


that's nothing unusual, a bit over than usual processing time, but... not exceptionally long.


----------



## hhassan (Feb 15, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> that's nothing unusual, a bit over than usual processing time, but... not exceptionally long.


Agree but it causes unwanted stress considering all requested documents were submitted and all fee were paid. Even the secondary fee was paid but after that here was complete silence. So it caused lots of worry and stress on my side. But thanks for your comment here.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hhassan said:


> Agree but it causes unwanted stress considering all requested documents were submitted and all fee were paid. Even the secondary fee was paid but after that here was complete silence. So it caused lots of worry and stress on my side. But thanks for your comment here.


i understand, but you have been waiting for quite long time, so hopefully you will hear soon.


----------



## rfahim (Oct 24, 2018)

*Rafay*



aziz.dss said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> have you got the visa yet?
> 
> ...


I got the invitation for my 489 family sponsored last year sept. i Submitted all the documents and everything. Recently i have got married and i added my partner in visa applicatio. At the beginning $1800 was charged for additional applicant and i was asked to submit the additional applicant form through immi account. Yesterday, I got an email from visa officer that rules does not allow you to add spouse in your temporary application. You can add them separately as a subsequent applicant once the decision on your visa is finalised.


----------



## KCA (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi there

I would like to apply 489 subsequent entrant visa for my wife, i have came across this " is the applicant sponsored by eligible relative" since i granted my visa, should i say yes or no. thanks


----------



## mehdihassankhan (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello brother, I am on 489 visa south australia, I want to apply for family is the visa name 489 subsequent visa?
2. Can i do medicals before as its recommended in home affairs website through MHD but there i saw there is no option for 489 visa in drop down visa category list. 
3. To proof functional english will my wife degree certificates be enough as proof or I need to get declaration from college that all instructions were in English.
Thanks


----------



## Rajjatk (Oct 14, 2015)

Applied in May 2016 got NJ in April 2018 after physical verification, replied with all relevant information.. After long silence I Now in 2019 I am being asked to do re medical and pcc & form 80 by co...

Can anyone put some light what's next


----------



## alexng0622 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi all,

If I was married while i was holding a 489 visa, can i apply this 489 subsequent entry visa for my wife? TIA


----------

